# Wrongfully shaved, quicken grow-in



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Seriously, what is wrong with so many groomers?


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

You'll probably just have to wait and let it grow back naturally. I don't think anything will help it come back any faster. But hey, look on the bright side, it'll give you some extra time to find a new groomer.


----------



## Mcsst9 (Nov 10, 2013)

It's very sad. And you're right, moving on to the next groomer...


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

What was her excuse for doing it?


----------

